# Conectar PC a Lap Top para juegos en multijugador



## diodozener (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola a todos
No se mucho sobre creacion o manejo de redes pero quisiera saber como interconectar una computadora de escritorio a una lap top para poder jugar juegos en multijugador (como comand and conquer, worms, age of empires, etc), los juegos traen opciones de multijugador como RED, MODEM SERIE, INTERNET, ETC. Mi duda es si es necesario crear una red local (creo que se llama intranet, LAN o algo asi) o si se necesita algun dispositivo fisico como algun cable (algunas paginas hablan sobre Ruteadores). La computadora de escritorio dispone de conexion a internet mediante un modem.
Desde ya agradesco sus opiniones, sujerencias o comentarios.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2010)

Usa un cable cruzado de red.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 16, 2010)

sii para comunicacion pc-pc tiene q conectar el cable UTP pero este debe ser ponchado de forma cruzada como dijo el amigo scooter.. aca unos links para que tengas idea. 

http://www.trucoswindows.net/conteni7id-14-Codigo-de-colores-para-cables-de-red.html


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola diodozener, para poder hacer una LAN (local area network) puedes hacerlo de varias maneras.

Una de ellas es mediante un router o enrutador, donde tienes que conectar cada maquina mediante un cable de red UTP hacia el router, en este tipo de conexion se utilizan cable UTP directo o derecho (para mas info de cables de red: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ-45 ), cabe destacar que cada pc tendra que tener su placa de red para la red LAN, si tienes la conexion a internet mediante ethernet, el cable del modem va conectado al router.

Otra opcion es con un switch, y la configuracion de conexiones es igual a la del router.

Estas ultimas dos se utiliza mayormente para cuando tenes q conectar mas de 2 pcs, si solo tenes q conectar 2 pcs la opcion mas economica es conectando ambas pcs con un cable de red cruzado ( como ya lo mencionaron antes) en esta no necesitas utilizar otro dispositivo adicional, solo el cable y las correspondientes placas de red de cada pc.

Todo esto es en relacion a la conexion fisica de la red, luego puede que necesites ayuda sobre la configuracion en el sistema operativo.

Espero que te sirva la info.

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

De cualquier modo los switch hace tiempo que dejaron de ser un artículo de lujo. 
Un router tampoco es caro y es mucho mejor que un modem usb.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

yo juego need for speed most wanted con mi hermano.. y nos conectamos cada uno en su laptop por medio del router inalambrico de la casa. En el juego mismo le das la opcion de red LAN, creas un servidor y luego el otro puede acceder a ese servidor.. y ya..



Scooter dijo:


> De cualquier modo los switch hace tiempo que dejaron de ser un artículo de lujo.
> Un router tampoco es caro y es mucho mejor que un modem usb.



De cualquier forma, ponchar el cable UTP de forma cruzada le saldra mas barato, que comprar un switch o un router; Ya otra cosa es.. si tiene esto a la mano ps que lo utilice.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Claro que es mas barato, pero un switch no es mucho mas caro y deja abiertas mas posibilidades, por ejemplo un tercer jugador.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

aaah claro eso siip! ^^ pero bueno todo depende del las necesidades de cada quien.


----------



## diodozener (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola a todos y gracias por sus aportaciones.
Compre el cable de red cruzado (o "crossover") y conecte la lap top con la pc. Al principio no se reconcian (parece que era por el antivirus); pero luego finalmente aparecieron las dos en la carpeta mis sitios de red (tanto de una como de otra) y de esa forma se podian enviar los datos compartidos entre ellas . Aparecia que el cable de red esta conectado a una red local con una velocidad de 100mbp; el unico detalle es que los juegos no detectaban la red local (tiberian sun y worms), tal ves sean los juegos en si (o que no los se configurar, jejeje), pero bueno, seguire tratando que reconozcan la red.
Una ves mas gracias por sus aportaciones y seguire intentando, a ver que sale. Bye


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 24, 2010)

es un placer haber ayudado, de todas formas cualquier cosita nos comentas a ver que tal vas con eso vale.|


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

Yo pondría las IPs a mano, sin un router no me queda claro que uno de los equipos asigne IPs.
Luego habrá que mirar los juegos si hay que configurarlos.


----------

